# Does Hawaii have a "high" season...?



## Crafty71 (Sep 24, 2021)

Hello,

I have a friend who would like to go to Hawaii. I have been once (in September, many years ago).

My friend would use some of my Wyndham points and I would (ideally) like to get a 60-day discount (so my points go further).

Are there particular times of the year where a 60-day discount is more likely...? Or is Hawaii "high" season year-round...? I suppose whale watching season may be busier, but I am not sure...

Any intel you can provide would be greatly appreciated...

Cheers!


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2021)

The summer is always our busiest time. Then it would be mid-December to March/April. The winter months are busy with snowbirds and it's Whale season. But yes, in general it is always high season.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 24, 2021)

Hawaii is high season year round.- - - At least according to my TS companies. There are NO 'off season' discounts.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2021)

School holidays - including all summer. Fall is the slowest season.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 24, 2021)

May is also considered on the slower side.


----------



## echino (Sep 24, 2021)

January-April: high
May-June: low
July-August: high
September-December: low

Long weekends are also high season.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 24, 2021)

I would be surprised if you could get a Booking at 60 days or less before Check-In. As others have said it is the worse when kids are out of school but it is High Season all year long.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 24, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> I would be surprised if you could get a Booking at 60 days or less before Check-In. As others have said it is the worse when kids are out of school but it is High Season all year long.


except it's still covid uncertainty times, so depending on how much luck the OP's friend has with airfare, there will likely be cancellations in that 60-15 day window.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2021)

Regarding school holidays: 50% of Hawaii travelers are from California.  California has gone to an Aug.-May school schedule for the most part, so Aug. has  less demand than it used, to and June his more demand than it used to.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 24, 2021)

Early December seems to be a little less in demand. People are done traveling for Thanksgiving and it’s early for Christmas travel. I have been able to get a couple of nice trades for my kids and their spouses in early December using a so-so trader.


----------



## bobpark56 (Sep 24, 2021)

No high or low season. May and Sept/Oct haven best availability though...also the best weather (fall is 3 or so degrees warmer). We have always found reasonably priced accommodations in those 3 months.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 25, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> School holidays - including all summer. Fall is the slowest season.


100% when kids are out of school.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 25, 2021)

echino said:


> January-April: high
> May-June: low
> July-August: high
> September-December: low
> ...


Thanks, I now will be looking and planning for late September to maybe the first two weeks in November for 2022 or 2023.IMHO


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 25, 2021)

Question would the week after Thanksgiving and the first two weeks in December be low season time in Hawaii??? We need to stay two consecutive weeks.

Final question would the first three weeks in April be a good time to vacation in Hawaii.  This is our anniversary time. 

Thanks for any suggestions or advice.


----------



## jtp1947 (Sep 25, 2021)

Yes, after Thanksgiving and the first two weeks in December are less busy.
First three weeks of April would be a good time for Hawaii as there still may be some whales around.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 25, 2021)

This is going back close to a decade, but almost every trip my family and I did to Hawaii was a last minute (60-45 days) booking through II and/or RCI, in Sept or mostly October.   That avoided trading power deficiencies of our weeks.  Plus I aligned that with FF awards.   

I would agree that school season, non-holiday periods - probably represent the best availability.

Jeff


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 25, 2021)

Wyndham Bali Hai is usually very available during the < 60 day window.  Waikiki Beach Walk can be tough.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 25, 2021)

Somewhere in International Interval, there is demand graph by week of Hawaii. I think I shared it one time on this board, but I'll be danged if I can find the post. Maybe someone else will have better luck tracking it down. It has good information. I no longer have a paper copy of the directory.


----------



## echino (Sep 25, 2021)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Somewhere in International Interval, there is demand graph by week of Hawaii. I think I shared it one time on this board, but I'll be danged if I can find the post. Maybe someone else will have better luck tracking it down. It has good information. I no longer have a paper copy of the directory.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 25, 2021)

Dang Echino, you're good!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2021)

I find the TDI to be very accurate.


----------



## Gary50 (Sep 25, 2021)

I’ve had excellent luck mid April to mid May in Kauai. Rental cars are currently a big problem


----------



## zora (Sep 25, 2021)

If you're going to a neighbor island, check turo for a rental car.  I used turo out of Kona (Big Island) and it was easy.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2021)

Here is the Hawaii TDI link if you want to save it for further reference:  http://www.intervalworld.com/images/tdi-13.gif


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2021)

echino said:


> View attachment 40277


I have saved this chart.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2021)

jtp1947 said:


> Yes, after Thanksgiving and the first two weeks in December are less busy.
> First three weeks of April would be a good time for Hawaii as there still may be some whales around.


Thanks you for your information.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 26, 2021)

Crafty71 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a friend who would like to go to Hawaii. I have been once (in September, many years ago).
> 
> ...



One option you have that can get you an equivalent to a 60-day discount is looking at availability in RCI.  If you are able to get something like Wyndham Shearwater when it shows up in RCI, it will cost you an exchange fee in addition to your points, but you can get a 2 BR week for 205K Wyndham points rather than 400K or 450K, which would be the cost booking within Wyndham.  That basically gets you ~50% in point discount at a cost of the equivalent of 50-70K in points worth of the exchange fee depending on where you own and the availability shows up at ~10 months instead of 60 days.  YMMV.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2021)

Eric B said:


> One option you have that can get you an equivalent to a 60-day discount is looking at availability in RCI.  If you are able to get something like Wyndham Shearwater when it shows up in RCI, it will cost you an exchange fee in addition to your points, but you can get a 2 BR week for 205K Wyndham points rather than 400K or 450K, which would be the cost booking within Wyndham.  That basically gets you ~50% in point discount at a cost of the equivalent of 50-70K in points worth of the exchange fee depending on where you own and the availability shows up at ~10 months instead of 60 days.  YMMV.


How can you plan for Hawaii travel from the East Coast to Hawaii for a two (2) weeks vacations in sixty (60) days ??


----------



## Eric B (Sep 26, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> How can you plan for Hawaii travel from the East Coast to Hawaii for a two (2) weeks vacations in sixty (60) days ??



Got me.  That's why I posted what I did - how you can achieve a decent Wyndham point cost at the 10-month point instead of the 60-day point.  I've got my vacations planned through June 2023, personally, though I will make adjustments as things go on if something great pops up.


----------



## skimeup (Sep 29, 2021)

Is there a best time of year and best island to stay at to maximize the whale watching experience?


----------



## slip (Sep 29, 2021)

skimeup said:


> Is there a best time of year and best island to stay at to maximize the whale watching experience?



Maui is best for watching whales. I would say January and February being peak times.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 29, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> How can you plan for Hawaii travel from the East Coast to Hawaii for a two (2) weeks vacations in sixty (60) days ??



It isn't difficult, if you have a flexible schedule.  Find availability, find flights (probably not at optimal cost), tell your boss your grandmother died again.

But what Eric is talking about doesn't have to be 60 days out.  You can put an OGS out for Hawaiian properties, find an availability well in advance, etc.  His "60 days" is a cost comparison to getting VIP discount on the higher points cost of doing it within Club Wyndham.


----------



## skimeup (Oct 2, 2021)

slip said:


> Maui is best for watching whales. I would say January and February being peak times.


Thanks!


----------



## carmena79 (Oct 2, 2021)

We were very wishy washy about renting a car this time in Waikiki because hey it's Waikiki. There's Charlie's Taxi to and from the airport and uber,lyft, cab, bus and walking the rest of the time. But we were with first timers and went to the Paradise Cove luau, the swap meet, North shore and various other drive to things. So we rented a compact from discount Hawaii rental car for $230 for the last 6 days.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 2, 2021)

carmena79 said:


> We were very wishy washy about renting a car this time in Waikiki because hey it's Waikiki. There's Charlie's Taxi to and from the airport and uber,lyft, cab, bus and walking the rest of the time. But we were with first timers and went to the Paradise Cove luau, the swap meet, North shore and various other drive to things. So we rented a compact from discount Hawaii rental car for $230 for the last 6 days.



What did you pay for parking? We are going to HHV in December, no car for us, its $46 a day parking.

There is a transport terminal right there in HHV, we took the Paradise Cove bus last time, totally worth it with the traffic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

